# How many of You exist sans automobile???



## CaliforniaDreaming (Nov 1, 2002)

Don't know that I could ever pull myself to live without a car, but I was curious how many of you folks do live sans auto? I have a friend that's lived in NYC for about 3years and spent the last 1.5yrs without a car. How do you guys do it? I got by in college without a car, but only for the first 2yrs. Keep in mind that I'm originally from Houston, SUV CAPITOL, USA. 

As I prepare to move to Philly in the next 2.5 weeks, I can't help but think that I would be better off ditching the car and living in a nice neighborhood where I could commute to work via bike/bus/rail. Any of you guys have to enter a 12 step program to surrend the car keys?

OH! And a big thank you to everyone that chimed in on my Philly thread this week. It was a big help. When I move I'll have a couple of weeks to get out and explore Philly before I have to sign a lease.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*I do*



CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Don't know that I could ever pull myself to live without a car, but I was curious how many of you folks do live sans auto? I have a friend that's lived in NYC for about 3years and spent the last 1.5yrs without a car. How do you guys do it? I got by in college without a car, but only for the first 2yrs. Keep in mind that I'm originally from Houston, SUV CAPITOL, USA.
> 
> As I prepare to move to Philly in the next 2.5 weeks, I can't help but think that I would be better off ditching the car and living in a nice neighborhood where I could commute to work via bike/bus/rail. Any of you guys have to enter a 12 step program to surrend the car keys?
> 
> ...


I live in downtown Baltimore, MD. I work 5 miles from my house and commute M-F. Don't have a car and also don't need a car. It's not difficult to live without a car in the city. I live 2 blocks from a major supermarket, and have a washer and dryer in my house so I don't have to worry about lugging laundry around town. The only time I really miss not having an automobile is when I have something large to cary. Or when I don't go to the grociery store for a long time and need to buy a lot of food. The key is to make frequent trips to the store for little loads every few days. 

My fixed gear is my main ride. I use it for everything; getting to work, getting to my girlfriends across the city(she also is carless), to the record shop, grociery store etc. 

RB


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

sorta...my wife has the only car. I take the bus, but occasionally drive the car on weekends so I can't say I'm totally car-free.


----------



## pmseattle (Dec 9, 2004)

No car, and I didn't need a twelve step program to ditch it. I got sick of spending all of my spare time creeping around in a two ton sardine can. I sold my house and car a while back and moved into a very nice apartment in the middle of downtown Seattle, about 5 minutes walk from where I work. The suburban life never sat well with me, and I don't miss it at all. Within easy walking or biking distance I have my job, food stores, concerts, dozens of very good restaurants, music stores, book stores, an incredible library and pretty much everything else I would want. I use Flexcar when I need a car, which is almost never. Every weekend when it's not raining hard I go on a long ride with the Cascade Bicycle Club, take my mountain bike on Amtrak up to Galbraith mountain near Bellingham, or very occasionally rent a vehicle and go climbing. No weeds to pull, no lawn to mow, no painting, no home repairs, no car to repair and maintain, almost no overhead. I will never own a car again as long as I live, or go back to the suburban life.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Now in my fourth year of college I only use my car every other weekend. My car only moves when I need to go back to my parent's house or mtb trips. If I could find a bike rack for my fixie commuter, I'd try riding to the trails. 

Arby hit upon the biggest issue, buy food often. Carrying large loads is the hardest part.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*It was a long time ago*

When I was in law school, I did not have a car. But, I was in Ann Arbor where it is easier to get around on foot than it is by car. During that period I also lived in Chicago for a summer without a car. The hardest part about the Chicago period was that although I lived across from the L station, the nearest supermarket was about 10 blocks away. It was a long walk to the supermarket, so I didn't want to go every day or two. But, if I waited too long, I had too much to carry. I almost overcame my pride and vanity and bought one of the wire carts with wheels that old ladies used to use to carry groceries in the city when I was a kid. So, if you decide to go carless, make sure that there is a grocery store nearby that will be open when you are not working (there were a few grocery stores closer to my place in Chicago, but they closed long before I got off of work). It also helps if you have a washer and dryer where you live.

I know Center City Philadelphia somewhat. I think that there are enough places close to Center City where you could live without a car.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

My grandmother lived all her life in Philadelphia without a car, and my father only bought one when he moved to Denver. Between the bus, subway, commuter rail and the streetcars, who needs a car?? Besides, I think streetcars are cool, but that be because I was born in Philadelphia...


----------



## erk (Dec 9, 2004)

*im carless too*

being in college and only living a mile away from campus, a car would be more of a burden than a benefit. insurance and gas are killers. after i graduate i plan on still living the carless life, even though that might be harder in some places than in others. i just finished a project on nationwide gas consumption in my statistical geography class that some of you might find interesting. you can check it out at http://uweb.txstate.edu/~eb1134/geo 3301 project.jpg
if you'd like. my prof for that class, by the way is carless and commutes by electric bike in the summer (humidity is horrible here) and by regular bike once it cools off. adios


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

*I lived sans car in San Francisco*

When I lived in San Francisco, I was without a car. 

I rode my bike & MUNI lines most of the time, and my Vespa when it felt like running and weather permitted.

Living without a car is an easy thing when life is centralize, as it is in San Francisco (only 7 miles wide). I worked, lived, played and socialized in the city so getting around on a bike or bus was a snap. San Francisco and the surrounding Bay Area has such a great bike culture. Just in a recent issue of Bicycling Magazine, they featured an article on the CalTrain from San Jose into SF. The train has a special car reserved just for cyclist and their bike. How cool is that? SF is also the birthplace of Critical Mass.

Aside from city geography and such, It also depends on what you do for a living as well. I now work as a freelance photographer and need my car to haul all my camera and lighting gear, models, stylist and art directors on location to where ever I get booked. It's easier to be bike only if you have an office job compared to mine.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

"How many of You exist sans automobile???"

Wish I could. 

I have to make a 300 mile round trip at least once every 2 weeks and no bus service there & back at the right time. Otherwise, I could probably pull it off if it weren't for the Nor'easters in the winter here.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

*You have my respect and admiration. Both you and your girlfriend are clearly sane.*



Arby said:


> I live in downtown Baltimore, MD. I work 5 miles from my house and commute M-F. Don't have a car and also don't need a car. It's not difficult to live without a car in the city. I live 2 blocks from a major supermarket, and have a washer and dryer in my house so I don't have to worry about lugging laundry around town. The only time I really miss not having an automobile is when I have something large to cary. Or when I don't go to the grociery store for a long time and need to buy a lot of food. The key is to make frequent trips to the store for little loads every few days.
> 
> My fixed gear is my main ride. I use it for everything; getting to work, getting to my girlfriends across the city(she also is carless), to the record shop, grociery store etc.
> 
> RB


BTW: I enjoy your commute pics. 

I have a wife and kids and two cars. Tough not to with a family. But my car is a 12 year old corolla which I never use to commute to work. I bike 99% of the time. And take metro when there is snow on the ground or below 20 degrees, which fortunately is not too often in metro DC.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Those were the days.*

1986-88 I was carless, proud and happy. Then our first son was born and I started using the wife's car when I had to do errands and couldn't leave him home alone. That started the slide down the slippery slope to the suburbs, the minivan, and an economy car. I still cyclomute a few days a week, and hope to get back to carless when the boys are off to school.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I rarely use my car except on weekends when I've got to run errands with the kid or get out of town -- the city (such as it is here) is not my natural element and I'm not particularly happy being in it. During the week I occasionally drive when there's no work truck available and I need to go out and visit my field crew, or when its raining on days I've got my kid.


----------



## Osager (Sep 8, 2004)

*Carless in NYC? is there any other way?*

My three years in the big apple were carless. Cars are not worth the trouble in Manhattan, and barely worth the trouble in Brooklyn or Queens. The only hassle is getting out of town, because when the weekend comes, everybody heads out. 

Philadelphia, being much smaller AND less population-dense, is an easier place to own and park a car. A space in a center city lot may run you $150 to $200. Insurance is pricey, but of course you pay a lot less if you do not use your car for commuting to work or school. 

My wife has lived here her entire life, and she just got her first car at the age of 35. Having a kid but no car is difficult, but if you are single, you should be able to get around just fine without an automobile, using your bicycle. 

Taxis are not good in Philadelphia; there are not enough of them, so you generally can't find one when you need one. "Hailing a cab" is nearly impossible, you have to telephone.

Our public transportation system is two-faced: The regional rail lines are excellent for getting you out of the city into the suburbs and vice versa, but the intracity part of the system is fair to poor. The buses are not so hot. The subway only has two lines, good for going downtown to a ballgame, otherwise of limited utility. Where I live, in West Philly, there are trolleys, which provide cute but infrequent service except during rush hour.

We do have the "car-sharing" program here, and I have seen those cars on the road. Basically, the company bought a fleet of Toyota Priuses, and they rent/loan them out for hourly rates. Good for the Home Depot trips or big grocery runs. More info here: http://www.phillycarshare.org/index.html

My advice: if you are considering a no-car lifestyle in this town, you should definitely try it that way first. You may find it doesn't work, but you will save a buttload of money while you are trying it.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

I wish I could.

I've been a suburbanite all my life. No realistic mass transit options. Everything is spread out. Sprawl baby, SPAWL!!!

I grew up in North Jersey, about 35 miles outside of NYC. Now, I'm outside of Trenton and work in a burb on the _other_ side of Trenton. I bike to work as often as I can but some of my route isn't safe in nasty weather and the winters are just bad enough to make it a real challenge sometimes.

With young kids and family spread throughout other burbs, I need the wheels. I often daydream about ditchin one of the family's two cars at some point. My wife doesn't ride so I'll always have at least one car in the family.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Try this ride to the trailhead.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=401458#poststop


----------



## jibbah-jabbah (Dec 7, 2004)

*Car free...sorta*

My first two years in the military were car-free; It was easy, because everything we need to get by is on base(and my walk to work lasts about 10 minutes). This summer, though, I bought a car--but only so I could throw my bike in the back and find new places to ride. And yet, with work taking so much time, I have only had one such adventure. So I shall sell my car pretty soon, and simply bike to the trainstation when a long weekend come my way! Besides, not having a car definitely saves lots of money!

I still wonder why most of my fellow low-ranking, on-base dormitory residents own cars, many of which are amazingly expensive. Some of them even drive for two whole minutes to work every morning! The simple fact is, we all make pretty much the same amount of cash. So some young hot-shot that looks rich in his fancy sports car is actually poorer than the cyclist he flicks his cigarette at as he passes by!


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*Car free*

I do not own a car and have found no real need for one in Portland, OR. If you live in a place that does not get to icy (I can't see doing a minnesota winter car free) being car free is a real possibility. My advice is to get a bike you can put racks on and really consider getting a Bob or Burly Nomad trailer. A bike can make a great cargo vehicle. I regularly haul 60-70lbs of groceries, etc in the bob and it is just fine. Between the Bob and ortlieb panniers I can carry almost anything I need, I even moved a three drawer dresser strapped on the Bob.

The only hitch I find is going to races or wanting to travel more then 40-50miles but it has just encouraged my to take up bike touring and meet people to get rides to races.

The other great part abouting being car free is being able to justify bike expenses because it is your only form of transit.

If you decide to go for it definately get some good lights, a couple rear flashers, fenders, a good lock and a decent bag/panniers. It might be $200-300 bucks but it is really cheap by comparison to owning a car even for a few months and if you decide you need a car anyways you will be set up to commute or tour.

Before I went car free I drove all the time, now I can't see going back any time soon.

-Scott


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Used to be*

After living in Detroit for a few years and being forced to drive everywhere it was a relief to sell the car and move back to Maryland. I found an place in Baltimore across the street from a grocery store and walked, bicycled, or road the bus everywhere. Regional transportation here is pretty good the Marc train to DC is great, I still use that rather than drive to DC. I enjoyed living downtown without a car for 6 years. It was great and I can tell you I was in the best shape of my life. I know its faster to ride dowtown than drive because I use to race my friends, bike against car and won most of the time. Thanks for asking this question it's fun to think back. For right now I need the car but you never know maybe someday again.
Ciao


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

*i do...*

i live in south america, rio de janeiro, where everybody has/ wants a car. i sold mine 3yrs a go. i'm MUCH happier on my bike. i do borrow my mom's car (she rarely uses it) every now and then and i take lots of cabs and ride on the bus when i need to arrive dressed up in places. i'm lucky that some of my jobs let me arrive on bibs and helmet though. it's definitely not for everybody.
traffic here is terrible: people get stuck for hours in their cars. they get upset over minor collisions, harrassed by traffic cops. radios are stolen from cars all the time. while i just lift my hand and get a cab... when i can't ride my bike!


----------



## fast klein (Nov 11, 2004)

*car free and care free*

Been car free for over 3 years now and I think of it as liberation. I first started cycle commuting out of necessity after my car broke down but then I decided that it was to fun to quit so I fixed up the car, sold it and bought a cyclocross bike. Every day is an adventure now triing to get everwere on a bike. before I started riding everywere I was fifty pounds heavier and I smoked a pack a day. I've since quit smoking, it makes my life alot eaier. I live in Bend, Oregon, a fairly small town so my commute is only about ten miles each way to work and back. It does snow quite a bit though. Ten miles can be a challenge in the winter sometimes but I haven't missed a day of work. Riding a SS cross bike in the snow really improves your spin. This kind of crazyness kind of runs in my family. My brother is 21 and he has never had a drivers lisence! My parents think that we're both crazy. They're wondering what the hell they did wrong.


----------



## biketillyapuke (Oct 9, 2003)

*Car Free in NYC--Political Statement*

Though cycle-commuting in NYC is more expensive than transit. If instead of dropping 1B on Hydrogen fuel cell technology how much fuel would we all save if the gov went on a massive campaign in increase cycle-commuting. I pass cars every day going down the Henry Hudson dive. Almost all of them have one driver.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

hey, biketillyapuke, could not help but notice we have the same signature line. how do you figure bike-commuting in nyc is more expensive than transit? a one-month subway pass is going up to $76 and they are cutting back service. are you spending more than $76 a month to commute on your bike? just curious.

my wife, baby and i are carless in nyc. a garage space in nyc runs $230 (outdoors) to $400+. we have pretty much everything we need within 10 blocks, and we survive via freshdirect.com, which delivers pretty much any groceries we need. 

the only problem is having to plan ahead to rent a car and dealing with the price gouging. during the holidays and most summer weekends, all the rental cars are reserved 3-4 weeks in advance. the agencies all have 2-3 day minimums and jack up their prices to $75+ for a subcompact, $100+ for a full-size. i don't know how this can be legal. so if we want to go to the 'burbs to visit family for thanksgiving and christmas, it could easily cost us $400 plus taxes plus gas plus tolls.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Like a Macalu and Biknben, we also have two kids, and its pretty much tough not to get around without a car, even in northern Sweden. We have excellent bus service here, but most of our driving these days is taking Albert to daycare and back, doing grocery shopping, and our holidays to visit the in-laws and go skiing. We average about 10,000 kms per year, which is not considered that much. Distances are pretty great here and since we kind of isolated, driving for our holidays is the only way to go.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

*location, location, location*

While I wish I could be I choose not to be totally carless. I try to commute my 10 miles to work but when I have a appointment etc I drive. I try to make a contest as to how long between fill ups, days using my truck and miles per year. Until last week I was up to 3 weeks without starting my truck almost 2 months on a tank. Then Christmas shopping etc got in the way. 
I think a lot of it depends where you live, lifestyle, and sacrificies we are willing to make.
It's funny how people react when I tell them I commute 20 miles RT a day. Some are jealous but some actually feel sorry for me.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

From most of the replies I get that most of you live in major metropolitan areas. I live in Concord, NH. Population 40,000. I ride my bike the 1.7 miles to work most days. In the winter last year I walked, this year I am giving the bike a try with some 700x42 studded tires.
I have to wear a shirt and tie to work every day, so learning to get that here without wrinkling it all to heck was my biggest concern. I have an awesome timbuk2 bag that holds my clothes, lunch, and everything else I might need. 
I'm much happier in this smaller city then I would be in a major metro area. Less then 2 miles and I out into the boonies.
I own a car for three major reasons
1) there is HUGE lack of public transportation in NH. No rail, subway, or city bus worth speaking of in my town
2) Some of my wife's family is 40 miles away
3) XC skiing is still an 45 minute drive away.
I'd like to convince my wife to ditch one of our cars, but with her in school and working part time (18 miles away) and me working two jobs to support us right now, we need both cars.
I do have to say I have put less then 1500 miles on my car in the past 4 months now.
I'll have to snap some pictures of my commute for you guys. It is short, but we had a pretty good ice/snow storm Monday night and I still rode in. That is when I decided to buy the studded tires for the winter.
You guys in San Fran and stuff have it made with the weather. Here in the northeast we get screwed about 4 months out of the year.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Don't know that I could ever pull myself to live without a car, but I was curious how many of you folks do live sans auto? I have a friend that's lived in NYC for about 3years and spent the last 1.5yrs without a car. How do you guys do it? I got by in college without a car, but only for the first 2yrs. Keep in mind that I'm originally from Houston, SUV CAPITOL, USA.
> 
> Thanks Again!


I live in Portland, Oregon, and have been careless for the last 4 years. I also lived without a car for 3 of my 7 years in Silicon Hell (San Jose, CA), as well as my 4 years in San Luis Obispo. Right now I work from home, so the commute isn't an issue, but for a few years in Silicon Jell I was commuting 8+ miles each way every day. Not a big deal.
It really is much easier than most people think, at least if you don't have kids. You just choose your neighborhood based on the ability to walk to most daily needs, shopping, pubs, coffee houses, etc. The bike and mass transit get you everywhere else. And the quality of the living is SO much better than suburban hell. Here in Portland we also have FlexCar. You get a car/van/truck, gas and insurance for $9/hr. Pretty good when you need to go pick up a sofa, or that big load of Thanksgiving fixens. I have a Flexcar Honda Hybrid 2 blocks away!
Truth is, the only use I have for a car is when I go backpacking, which I like to do alone. But somehow owning a car so I can park it at the trailhead every other week-end in the summer just doesn't make sense. Sharing a car with friends who also are generally carless might work there. Till then, I Greyhound.
All things considered, I am in better shape, have more money, and am happier without a car. Then again, I also don't own a TV, and I won't be caught dead in a mall or a starsucks. Bordering on un-american. If I didn't live in the bluest of blue cities, I think that 'authorities' would have sent me of to Gitmo by now 

Best of luck in Philly.]

Gordon


----------



## diatribe (Jun 7, 2004)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Don't know that I could ever pull myself to live without a car, but I was curious how many of you folks do live sans auto? I have a friend that's lived in NYC for about 3years and spent the last 1.5yrs without a car. How do you guys do it? I got by in college without a car, but only for the first 2yrs. Keep in mind that I'm originally from Houston, SUV CAPITOL, USA.
> 
> As I prepare to move to Philly in the next 2.5 weeks, I can't help but think that I would be better off ditching the car and living in a nice neighborhood where I could commute to work via bike/bus/rail. Any of you guys have to enter a 12 step program to surrend the car keys?
> 
> ...


Septa is pretty good in Philadelphia - you can get nearly anywhere you need to go. I would just ensure that if you are going carless, try to ensure that your home to whereever routes are fairly direct via public transportation.

My car broke down on me in late September and while we do have another car for the wife and kids, I hardly ever use it, except for shopping trips.

I absolutely LOVE not having the second car anymore. I will admit though, every once in a while I get the urge to go and buy a new car, but then I remember all the benefits of NOT having a second gas guzzler.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (Nov 1, 2002)

Made the move guys!!!! No car came with me. I am in temp housing for another week or so down in Olde City. Next week I'm moving into a shoe box of an apartment at 21st and Walnut. Its cheap and its only me, so I don't mind. I take the bus to work from 2nd and Market for now. In about two weeks I'll be hoofing it for about 5 blocks to the office. This is so much better than my previous 80mi. round trip drive to work in Houston. I think I'll stay in the city until late summer, then I'll probably relocate to a suburb. 

Thanks for all the insight on living carless. It all factored into my selecting an apartment. I'm only a short walk from work, groceries, food, and entertainment. Will give an update once the weather warms and I'm out riding!

Best Regards,

CD


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

Another San Franciscan here. If ever there was a city to not have a car in, this is it.

I walk to work, ride for fun and am really enjoying not haveing a car.


----------



## diatribe (Jun 7, 2004)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Made the move guys!!!! No car came with me. I am in temp housing for another week or so down in Olde City. Next week I'm moving into a shoe box of an apartment at 21st and Walnut. Its cheap and its only me, so I don't mind. I take the bus to work from 2nd and Market for now. In about two weeks I'll be hoofing it for about 5 blocks to the office. This is so much better than my previous 80mi. round trip drive to work in Houston. I think I'll stay in the city until late summer, then I'll probably relocate to a suburb.
> 
> Thanks for all the insight on living carless. It all factored into my selecting an apartment. I'm only a short walk from work, groceries, food, and entertainment. Will give an update once the weather warms and I'm out riding!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear about your move!

I hope you enjoy Philadelphia - there really is A LOT to do in the town if you like a variety of things to do.

Examples:
The New Constitution Center at 6th and Market, The Phila Museum of Art, Fels Planetarium, the Rodin Museum, Nicks Roast Beef at 20th and Jackson (order the Combo Overboard with a Birch Beer) and there's South Street for some great "people watching" and bars with Delaware Ave as the nightlife district.

Oh yeah, make sure you check out West River Drive, which is right behind the Art Museum on the weekends. They have a very very nice 8 +/- mile loop that is very popular. Bikes, walkers, joggers, rollerbladers and some other odd devices like to use the asphalt trail. Great place to meet new people.

http://www.bicyclecoalition.org/ this is the Philadelphia Chapter and I'm trying to find the excellent map they have that shows the "bike friendly" rating of nearly every road in South Eastern PA.

I'll post it when I find it.

Again, welcome!


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

I've been stationed with the US Army in Korea for three years now. For the first two years I was authorized to drive and I had a little car that I used for commuting, shopping and travelling. I used my bike only for my weekend outings. In June 2004 our commanding general, in his infinite wisdom, decided that all anyone rank E6 and below (that's a Staff Sergeant, but it probably doesn't mean much to civilian types) can't drive anymore. So, because I am an E5, I had to sell my car and have for the past year been living with the bike only. I actually enjoy it. I am more fit, I have lost 5 pounds, I have bought a road bike and rescued a touring bike from the trash. I have also gotten my wife to start riding with me. In a home of two we have four bikes. My sergeant major (E9, big boss) is talking about how I might get an exception to policy so that I can have a car and drive, but today I think that even if I was authorized to drive I'd only use the car for grocery shopping and travelling. For my daily commutes I'd still use the bike.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*O, to be car-free again...*

I was car-free until I was 32. Being in grad school, and living in cities with great cycling and/or public transit (Mpls and Chicago) made it easy. My daughter was almost a year old before I owned my first car.

These days, I have four kids and two cars...one is a 9-y-o minivan driven mainly by my spouse, and the other is my 14-y-o Honda Civic Wagon, which was our second car.

The nice thing is that the Honda only needs oil changes every year or so...it's strictly for my 8-mile commute when the weather is bad (january & february, usually). I do wish public transit were more accessible here, but so it goes...


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (Nov 1, 2002)

*Car free for 8 months!!!*

Thanks again to all that have posted... 

Just a quick update. Work has gone well here in Philadelphia. I've been living about 6 blocks from work and enjoying the walk to work. My dirt cheap Cross bike from Chucksbikes.com has been wonderful. I use my bike to ride across town to the Italian market area or to ride out to Valley Forge. All in all the transition to being car free has gone well.

I'm moving next weekend out to Chestnut Hill, the fringe of the Philly suburbs. Its a 20 mile round trip. I'm hoping to make the commute about 2 days a week and see how it goes. I definately need a rear rack and some fenders now. I'm hoping the extra riding will be good as I have an extra 5lbs of Cheesesteak induced weight to carry around.

Keep ya posted....


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

Wish I could go carless. I'm a single dad in Metro Detroit... It's hard enough riding a bike in MoTown... let alone trying to get by without a car. 

Since I started commuting by bike (missed 2 days in the month since I started), I've put 100 miles on my car. Most of those were because I took my kid to the county fair.

I run all of my errands either on my way home from work (hooray for my chrome messenger bag) or on the weekends with the burley (that thing can hold a house, I think). I have out-of-town and out-of-state friends that I like to visit as often as possible. That's my biggest reason for keeping the car around. Otherwise, I'd enjoy not having to deal with the maintenance and insurance payments. Hell... a few months of life sans auto insurance would be able to buy me a commuter to suplement my mtb-converted-to-road-bike that I'm currently using.

Do I wish I could go sans car? OH, HELL YES! I LOATHE getting into my tin can. Sitting down on a car seat just doesn't feel right, anymore.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*ten years without a car*



CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Don't know that I could ever pull myself to live without a car, but I was curious how many of you folks do live sans auto? I have a friend that's lived in NYC for about 3years and spent the last 1.5yrs without a car. How do you guys do it? I got by in college without a car, but only for the first 2yrs. Keep in mind that I'm originally from Houston, SUV CAPITOL, USA.
> 
> As I prepare to move to Philly in the next 2.5 weeks, I can't help but think that I would be better off ditching the car and living in a nice neighborhood where I could commute to work via bike/bus/rail. Any of you guys have to enter a 12 step program to surrend the car keys?
> 
> ...


in London - a baby changed that - it only gets used every now and then (every other weekend) and is worth about $1000


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

car-free since June 29th. Got my car totaled by some idiot, and have decided that I am happier without it. Good riddance.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

I was car free twice. The first time, living in DC, I got around faster than a car, had no insurance premiums to pay, saved 50. a month on rent for a parking space in my apartment building. When I finally inherited a car from the family, I parked it at my ex's house in the suburbs. When I needed it, I rode out and and got it.

The second time was living in Longview, TX. I commuted 5 miles to work, twice a week stopping at supermarkets along the route for groceries. I had two bikes, one with fenders, a rack and bigger tires, the other a racing bike for weekend fun rides. I found having backup gave me peace of mind, but never had to ride to work on the racing bike.

15 years later, I still have both of them and still use them the same way. This time, I only have to ride 3 miles to work, so although I own a car, it sits most of the time. Theoretically, I could go car less again, but it takes only a half hour to drive 25 miles around the Beltway to visit my daughter and her family. Because of connections and a circuitous route, it would probably take around 2 hours by bike and public transportation, and would be a big production. If I moved back into the city, I'd probably get rid of my car. Going distances less than 8 miles or so in a dense urban environment, you can get there as fast or faster on a bike than in a car, and parking ceases to be a problem.

Both times I lived without a car, I felt free of that burden, with a greater sense of self-sufficiency, "living light" as the Indian saying goes, that is, having minimal impact on the environment and feeling a greater spiritual connection with it. Others who have taken up bike commuting say much the same thing.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I went without a car for a about a year, maybe slightly more. My old car died, and instead of getting it fixed I donated it to charity. My wife still had a van, so I guess it was cheating a little bit. My wife finally put her foot down and asked me to get a car, which I did. It was actually very understanding of her to let me go that long since it is definitely more practical for our family if I have a car.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

The most I've driven was just last month when we drove accross the country to race out west. Rest of the time I have no use for a car. I ride 99% of the time to work, and if its that shitty I take the old buss. As much as its cliche Cars are Coffins


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Car free for 40 years...*

Well, 39 really. 

I grew up in Nashville, TN 'till I was 18 and have lived in DC and, for the past 11 years, in Paris, France. Never got a license, never owned a car (all the money saved has bought me some sweet bikes and great vacations though!). I have gotten around by foot, bicycle and public transport and have always been able to get where I needed to -- even in North Virginia and TN sprawl.

Ironically, I have bought 2 cars -- but they were for my wife -- who does drive.

If you want to live car-less, there is always a way.

A+

Philippe


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

sorta...I take the bus to work 5x a week. My wife has a car and I drive that on weekends to do errands, but I sold my car because I wasn't driving it enough to justify insurance and lic.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*10 years car-free*

In January of 1995, got out of the Army in North Carolina. I found out my car wouldn't make the trip to Arizona so I sold it for $200. I drove a moving van form Ft. Bragg to Tucson. After unloading into the new apartment, I drove the van to a bike shop, picked up a Marin Stinson, dropped off the van, and biked home. I used the Marin for a while, traded it in for a Hawk Hill, then traded that in for a Nail Trail. 
I used the Nail Trail for commuting to and from work. In the spring of 1998, I broke my elbow in a mtb trail, traded the Nail Trail in for a cheap Bianchi. In the summer of 1998, I got hit by a car, totaled the Bianchi, and used the insurance money to buy a nice Torelli. Shortly after, I got another used Bianchi at a bike shop, turned it into a fixed-gear, and commuted on that to and from school and work until I graduated in January of 2004. 
I had thoroughly enjoyed bike commuting in Tucson, but as a graduate with a journalism degree, I got nailed with the hard reality that in order to take advantages of the few job opportunities, I needed a car. I had to sell the Torelli, but even that was only enough for rent.
So I moved in with my brother in Scranton, got a cheap Gary Fisher Tassajara, and commuted to and from my temp job on that. No paper in Scranton or the area was brave enough to take a chance on a journalist with only a degree and clips from college. It seems every paper only wants to hire a journalist who has experience at some other paper who was willing to take a chance on a recent college graduate. 
Perhaps foolishly, I spend my money turning a $200 1984 Alan Wanta road frame into a nice training bike. The temp job and the general job market in Scranton sucked, so I moved in with my other brother in Maine for a change. I spend the winter looking for a job and not riding. The Maine job market was even worse than Scranton, so this spring I tried a short stint in Cali with a friend, which didn't work out. I moved back to Maine and the Fisher stayed in Cali. 
While searching for a job, I've been able to enjoy riding all summer on the Wanta. After applying to each and every job possible within commuting distance, including Walmart, grocery stores, and temp agencies, finally one brave company was willing to hire me-Burger King. The Wanta is too nice to risk parking outside work, so I'm now going to get a $300 Ibex, commute on that, and hopefully save enough for a vehicle, ending my car-free decade. Hopefully, a care will open up new opportunities in other towns so I can get support myself. 

I think the biggest mistake of my life was leaving Tucson. With a college degree, I mistakenly felt "entitled" to a better job. I believed all the hype people told me about how just have a degree will open up vast job opportunities even outside the journalism field. 
All this has left me kind of bitter and with little motivation to pursue a journalism degree. Right now, I'd be happy with a full-time job anywhere, and get my life satisfaction out of riding, whether it be trainig or commuting. 
Cycling has been a paradox or a catch-22 for me. During and after college, I've let it take priority over getting a car. This has definitely kept me from many job opportunites and becomming self-sufficient. But on the other hand, cycling has been the only positive thing in my life since college. 

So such is the tail of my car-free, bike commuting circle of stagnation. Being car-free is great, but there are certain times and circumstances in life where it has really hurt me.


----------

